

Riak Control - pharkmillups
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/02/22/Riak-Control/

======
cypherpunks01
This is great, can't wait to try it. One of the only things that bugged me
about riak was the need to look up and run shell commands just to see if my
cluster was okay.

------
looperator
This looks bizarrely similar to DataStax's "OpsCenter" app for
monitoring/controlling Cassandra: <http://www.datastax.com/products/opscenter>
. I wonder if they care?

~~~
foobarbazetc
Apart from having a black background, they look nothing alike.

~~~
looperator
Really? Looks very similar to me. In particular, the layout, with the
navigation stuff (same size, spacing, similar organization).

Maybe there's only really one way to make an app like this. I don't think so,
though. Compared to zenoss, nagios, etc, and other more product-specific
monitoring apps out in the world, the similarity seems strong to me. Granted,
Riak Control doesn't have as many pretty/flashy features, but those will
probably come.

------
mnutt
There's a good video overview of it at a Posterous talk:

<http://vimeo.com/35907658>

------
jsavimbi
When I look at it and see that five out of the eight tabs are disabled, I
begin to wonder what I did wrong.

